# UFC in 10



## Razul eaox (Mar 29, 2008)

Where do you think the UFC will be in 10 years? Do you think it will be as big as today?


----------



## Twin Fist (Mar 29, 2008)

it will more than likely NOT be

everything has a shelf life


----------



## Topeng (Mar 29, 2008)

Vince McMahon will buy it and turn it into a soap opera like the WWE.


----------



## punisher73 (Mar 31, 2008)

I think it will be more like boxing is today, you have some diehard fans, but most of the public won't follow it.  The purses will get bigger as more people and money comes into the sport, but I don't think it will EVER be as big as boxing once was where lots of people watched it and knew about the fighters.


----------



## sgtmac_46 (Mar 31, 2008)

By 'UFC' do you mean the franchise......or MMA in general?

I believe MMA will be even MORE popular!  I predict wide-spread popularity, Olympics competition......perhaps amature highschool and collegiate sports.


----------



## Nolerama (Apr 5, 2008)

sgtmac_46 said:


> By 'UFC' do you mean the franchise......or MMA in general?
> 
> I believe MMA will be even MORE popular!  I predict wide-spread popularity, Olympics competition......perhaps amature highschool and collegiate sports.





I agree. MMA is often seen as a competitive sport culture, rather than simply an athletic activity that can offer a great workout and knowlege. People will come around to that after the honeymoon w/ MMA is over. In 10 years I see a Tae-Bo version of MMA... Mark my words...

Are we already there? I mean, there's that movie Never Back Down... Kinda like The Fast and the Furious was to street racing. It's just the next cool thing... All the kids are doing it (or at least watching it).

Colleges will have teams. I've already seen stupid fratboy parties with frat-on-frat fights... Someone's gonna grow up and organize it.

However, I don't see the UFC as an organizational entity lasting. EliteXC's soon-to-be appearance on CBS will provide accessibility for those disenfranchised with today's forms of entertainment media (in this case cable, PPV, and the interwebs). No one will want to pay for a highlight fight because they get it for free, and more of it. Think of NBA vs. ABA, just in reverse. Or more recently, the NFL vs. XFL, again in reverse. 

The UFC has plenty of time to change, though. A partnership w/ another organization? Standardization of the team mentality like we see on The Ultimate Fighter and IFL. Those are all ideas that they could definitely use.

If a strategy isn't working, it's time to change it, right?


----------



## sgtmac_46 (Apr 5, 2008)

Nolerama said:


> I agree. MMA is often seen as a competitive sport culture, rather than simply an athletic activity that can offer a great workout and knowlege. People will come around to that after the honeymoon w/ MMA is over. In 10 years I see a Tae-Bo version of MMA... Mark my words...
> 
> Are we already there? I mean, there's that movie Never Back Down... Kinda like The Fast and the Furious was to street racing. It's just the next cool thing... All the kids are doing it (or at least watching it).
> 
> ...


 Absolutely.....whether 'the UFC' the business entity continues to exist or not, the idea will continue on.


----------

